# Attend USC, accepted into Columbia, NYU, LMU



## JKL (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey guys!

I'd love to offer any help, information wise and answer any questions.

I'm on my final year at USC. I also had a great experience interviewing at this place, and can offer you my tips and insights for free.

Also, please check out my latest film! I'm doing a Kickstarter campaign, and I'd love to share the final product with you should you be interested in donating just a little!
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/teamlocksmiths/locksmiths-a-horror-thriller-short-film

Best,
James


----------



## Zhen (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi ,I was wondering is there any college or university

they don't need the portfolio or some treatment involved during MFA/BFA applying

cuz i'm a freshman in film ,i major in physics in my undergraduate school

thx!


----------



## Apoorva Charan (Jul 30, 2014)

Hi James,

Could you share the profile of the accepted applicants please? How important is the GPA?


----------

